#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園版面試調整公告

## 雪麒

近期基於版面活躍度及所屬關係，雪麒對部分版面進行了試調整。通過將較不活躍的版面(版面第一頁能看到去年上半年回帖記錄的版面)和內容有包含/層次關係的版面設為子版，以明晰版面之主次和所屬關係，減輕新獸對各版面的認知負擔，適應當前日發帖數較少的現狀。同時大大減輕首頁載入負擔，加快載入速度。

該試調整並非最終決定，將視會員和版主反應和意見進行進一步調整。若對版面的調整有任何意見，請不吝至意見箱版面提出，謝謝。

----------

